# Anno-Online



## Florian97450 (23. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon das neue Anno-Online spielt. Ist momentan in der Open-Beta-Phase.

Anno Online | Home page

Ich habe es gestern ein bisschen gespielt. Finde es eigentlich recht cool gemacht. Ungewohnt ist nur, dass man so ewig auf Rohstoffe usw. warten muss. Da es aber ein Browser-Game ist es ja normal.

Grafik ist ähnlich bis gleich mit 1404 finde ich.


----------



## ColorMe (23. April 2013)

Ansich sind diese Online-Varianten ja gar nicht schlecht für die ganzen Casuals. Trotzdem hat es eben für Coregamer große Nachteile. So kommt eben nie ein wirklicher Spielfluss zu stande. Das war für mich auch der Grund Anno Online genau so wie Siedler Online und Age of Empires Online liegen zu lassen, obwohl ich die Vollpreisspiele sehr mag.


----------



## Shona (23. April 2013)

Da ich alle Anno Teile habe und Anno Online auf Anno 1404 basiert sehe ich keinen Grund das zu spielen


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2013)

Die sollen den Browser Game Schrott mal behalten.
Ebenso die Games wo irgendwas immer extra kostet.
Sowas brauche ich nicht.


----------

